# Roubaix Disc vs Crux Disc for long adventure rides



## venture (Apr 30, 2007)

I am looking for some input here...

I am a mountain biker - I have 6 mountain bikes in the garage (my wife has mother 6 of her own). I use to have a road bike that, at one time, was ridden once a week for some training, but I had transitioned more and more to mountain biking.

So, I am looking to get a bike for long adventure rides - mostly paved, but also hitting some fire roads and the occasional trail - 60+ miles with 80% pavement.

Originally I was thinking about getting a CX bike - specifically looking at the 2014 Crux EVO Disc. Not that I plan to do any CX racing - but CX bikes seem to be more capable of mixing pavement and dirt.

But, as I looked more at the geometry of the Spec Roubaix (SL4 SRAM Disc) and compared to the Crux - they look very similar. And I wondered, with the distances I am thinking about - mostly road riding and some fire roads - would the Roubaix be a better ride? Could I put some wider tires on the Roubaix - and use it on fire roads? Trails?

Should I worry about tire clearance with the Roubaix?

What about the frame - is the Crux frame beefier to deal with off road riding?

What about the wheels? It seems the Crux Evo Disc and Roubaix SL4 Disc have the same Spec AXIS 2.0 Disc wheelset - so it seems that if they work for the Crux, they should be OK for the Roubaix off-road.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## NZPeterG (May 21, 2011)

*Awol*

Hi I would go for a Crux Evo or the new Awol.
In New Zealand we do not get the Crux Evo! it's only being made in limited number's and at this time only in the USA :sad:
So for me I got a Awol (one of only a few in NZ too!) plus the Awol has no Toe Overlap! unlike the Crux's.
I'm going to be riding Grade 3+ MTB tracks and a load of Dirt roads so the Awol is better for Me!
All the best 

Kiwi Pete...


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the Roubaix does give you the additional high frequency vibration dampening of the zertz inserts.

The only real question is... what is the max tire that you can use on the the Roubaix. Your LBS, I hope can answer that (or if they can swap in the CruX rear tire and Crux front wheel to verify, as a starting point.


----------



## venture (Apr 30, 2007)

tednugent said:


> the Roubaix does give you the additional high frequency vibration dampening of the zertz inserts.
> 
> The only real question is... what is the max tire that you can use on the the Roubaix. Your LBS, I hope can answer that (or if they can swap in the CruX rear tire and Crux front wheel to verify, as a starting point.


Interestingly, there happens to be another thread about the max size tire that will fit a Roubaix. With canti's there is a guy running 30c tires - and the issue is not frame clearance, it's the clearance if the canti brakes. With disc brakes, they say 38 should fit. 

But it is surely a good question to check at the LBS, as you suggest. 

It seems I can either take a road bike and make it more dirt-able.... Or take a CX bike and make it more road worthy. 

I am thinking the Roubaix would be more comfortable for long days on the saddle.


----------



## NZPeterG (May 21, 2011)

*As I have said before!*



venture said:


> Interestingly, there happens to be another thread about the max size tire that will fit a Roubaix. With canti's there is a guy running 30c tires - and the issue is not frame clearance, it's the clearance if the canti brakes. With disc brakes, they say 38 should fit.
> 
> But it is surely a good question to check at the LBS, as you suggest.
> 
> ...


Hi well on a 2013 Disc Roubaix frameset only a 30mm tyre will fit *But* on the new 2014 Disc Roubaix's a 35mm tyre fits well.

On the 2013/14 Crux we have fitted so 42mm tyre's and had good room for dirt.

Kiwi Pete (Working at a LBS close to someone :thumbsup


----------



## pspycho (Sep 7, 2005)

I sold my 2012 Roubaix Elite frameset this year and migrated to a Carbon Crux Pro lvl frame. The Roubaix did have more compliance, but I have made up for it by upgrading the the CG-R seatpost as well. I bought the Crux to do some gravel grinders and I wanted the extra clearance for the ability to run wider tires. I have 33mm Tracer Pro's on them now with tons of room. FYI - when you go from gravel to pavement on 33's, it feels like you're riding a LaZyboy... 

I have a 2nd wheelset with 25mm road tires and this is my new Gravel/Cross/Road all in one bike.


----------

